# ACSI book - UK versus Dutch version - no aires!



## FoweyBoy (Dec 7, 2006)

When comparing notes with a Dutch couple I noticed that their version of the ASCI book was quite different to the UK version. Their's had many more sites, particularly aires, in it. I did wonder if the Dutch were trying to hide their best recommendations from us Brits!

Why do we get a different version (I realise ours is in English and thier's is in Dutch)?


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Are you sure you were not looking at two different books ?

There is the ACSI Discount book ( or books this year) which gives a list of those sites which discount during the low season as well as the ACSI Site list which lists all those sites that ACSI have inspected. I suspect you- and most of us- buy the former and the Dutch had the latter as well.

G


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Grizzly said:


> Are you sure you were not looking at two different books ?
> 
> There is the ACSI Discount book ( or books this year) which gives a list of those sites which discount during the low season as well as the ACSI Site list which lists all those sites that ACSI have inspected. I suspect you- and most of us- buy the former and the Dutch had the latter as well.
> 
> G


We ordered form Vicarious last year and received both  
Just ordered again  
I thought this was normal :!:


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Grath said:


> We ordered form Vicarious last year and received both
> Just ordered again
> I thought this was normal :!:


How much did they charge you ? I ordered from Vicarious as well and only got the 2 low-season discount books- no question of the full listing book being included.

I shall write...!

G


----------



## FoweyBoy (Dec 7, 2006)

ACSI supply a CD with all the sites (discount and inspected) but the Dutch book had aires which are not ACSI.

The 2012 edition (UK) came as 2 volumes covering different areas, but only the discount sites.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

see this recent thread

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftoptitle-130259-is-the-british-version-of-acsi-different.html


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

FoweyBoy said:


> ACSI supply a CD with all the sites (discount and inspected) but the Dutch book had aires which are not ACSI.


The DVD is a fairly recent arrival and other language versions of the complete list are still available as a book. I don't think Vicarious sell the book however, only the DVD. They do sell the 2 discount books.

You can buy the complete list book from Amazon but it is expensive. That's why I'm a little upset that Grath should have had it sent free without him asking. When did you order ? Is it in English ? We'd have liked the complete list rather than a DVD version but could not find it in English.

G


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Grizzly said:


> Grath said:
> 
> 
> > We ordered form Vicarious last year and received both
> ...


Sorry for the late reply, we have been eating Roast lamb  Yum Yum! with a nice bottle of Crianza more yum yum!
Mrs Grath won't cook Lamb very often, first time for about one year  
Anyway, I can't remember how much, but it was Vicarious normal deal, nothing special. I did order the DVD the year before, maybe that was why!


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

We contacted ACSI to ask for the full book, but it's only available in Dutch!

There is a DVD but that's not mac compatible. Acsi are missing a couple of tricks!


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

3/4 years ago I bought the full acsi book with all the inspected sites in , laid out in the same format as the discount book in english but about 5 x the sites it was about a tenner at lidl


----------



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

I ordered the CD from Vicarious along with the ACSI books. Only problem was that the CD was 2011 and the books 2012. Didnt notice till too late and on the the road in Spring. Didnt matter as I found the CD more bother to use than the books so gave it away. 

The books are excellent and worth every penny. Travelling as a single person without the need for EHU, I found that many times the local charges in places like Croatia were cheaper than the ACSI price. Just check first.


----------



## tuk-tuk (Jul 8, 2009)

I also think the Dutch are better informed of aires and cheap sites, whether it be a special acsi book they have or other means I would like to know. If you stumble upon a cheap site or aire it is usually full of Dutch (and Germans). Or maybe there are just a lot more Dutch & German motorhomers in France and Spain.?.
Tuk-tuk.


----------

